

QArt Codes (2012) - hk__2
http://research.swtch.com/qart

======
notindexed
Fantastic algo i used for an installation project.

Thanks Ross.

[http://www.medium.lu/index.php/works/untitled-
labo/](http://www.medium.lu/index.php/works/untitled-labo/)

------
srean
Funny to see it here today. I had posted about this yesterday on the
discussion on Allan Cox's Fuzix's.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8549744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8549744)

I think most people did not catch on the reference and downvoted it.

Alan Cox's profile pic not only resembles him but is also the QR code for his
website. Interestingly enough QArt is by another well known Cox.

------
striking
I only wish QR codes could catch on in the near future like they have in Japan
today. Fantastic stuff nevertheless.

~~~
vanderZwan
Can you explain in what form they have cought on in Japan? Because my
experience so far is that they're only really good for things like train
tickets, and pretty annoying in any other context.

